# base layer on a warm or hot day?



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

I seem to have some sort of skin contact sensitivity to polyester and lycra, so often wear a thin 100% cotton T-shirt under my bike jersey. This is quite a bit less than ideal, especially if I get soaked with sweat. Can anyone recommend something better?


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

err... nevermind, I got the wrong season.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

No all polyester is created equal. Maybe your sensitivity has to do with quality, weave or whatever not polyester per se.

Anyway, there are plenty of synthetics other that polyester. Dryarn, for example. Not sure if they are sold in the US but Outwet baselayers work well.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

That's puzzling, because the two fabrics you mention are from appreciaby different chemistries - polyester vs. polyurethane. I'll throw this out there solely because of my own personal history with sensitivities, give some thought to your laundry care products and/or practices. It may not be relevant for you, but it has been a problem for me.


----------



## CoffeeBean2 (Aug 6, 2005)

I'm generally sensitive to new clothing but, after washing the new clothing, I'm ok.

For warm or hot weather riding, I've had no problems with Craft or Castelli.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

ibericb said:


> I'll throw this out there solely because of my own personal history with sensitivities, give some thought to your laundry care products and/or practices.


I agree. Your skin could be reacting to your detergent or how your detergent interacts with your jerseys.

I'd try any base layer and it doesn't have to be cotton but one of the common, popular base layers such as DeFeet. With cycling base layers it's not just the material that's special. They're cut so they're form-fitting without a lot of material to tuck into your shorts, and the base layer sleeves won't be visible past your cycling jersey sleeves.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

Craft makes some nice baselayers.


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

wgscott said:


> I seem to have some sort of skin contact sensitivity to polyester and lycra, so often wear a thin 100% cotton T-shirt under my bike jersey. This is quite a bit less than ideal, especially if I get soaked with sweat. Can anyone recommend something better?


Not a base layer but have you ever tried the merino wool poly blend jerseys like the Road Holland?


----------



## Deering (Apr 10, 2007)

Sorry for the silly question, but do you have any skin issues from your shorts? I ask as they are synthetic as well. If not, then you are probably not allergic to the polyester and lycra. I would re-visit how you clean the jerseys and be sure the soap is washed out.


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

Yeah, I don't have any issue with the shorts, and the lycra part probably isn't accurate, but polyester has always caused me to get a rash, ever since I was a kid, and I am sure this is with a variety of detergents. I can tell when I have a T-shirt on that is 50/50. Wool really drives me nuts too, although I haven't tried merino wool.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

wgscott said:


> Yeah, I don't have any issue with the shorts, and the lycra part probably isn't accurate, but polyester has always caused me to get a rash, ever since I was a kid, and I am sure this is with a variety of detergents. I can tell when I have a T-shirt on that is 50/50. Wool really drives me nuts too, although I haven't tried merino wool.


Then avoid polyester (easier said than done, eh?). For base layers maybe look at polypropylene stuff.

Curious - have you tried any of the recycled polyester stuff from DeFeet? I'm wondering if it has the same effect for you after recycle processing?


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

If you're not allergic to polypropylene, there are base layers made out of that. One of my favorites is a Campy mesh base layer that's made of polypropylene and elastane.

If you are not allergic to wool but only disagree with it due to itchiness, the current crop of merino wool cycling clothing is pretty slick. I have a merino base layer and a couple merino jerseys that I really dig.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

REI has baselayers made from a silk-blend.


----------

